# Fleet Admiral Akainu vs Marineford Mihawk



## oiety (Nov 23, 2017)

Location: Dressrosa Colosseum.
Mindset: Bloodlusted for Akainu, IC Mihawk.
Intent: Killer.
Distance: 30 meters.
Knowledge: Full for both.
Restrictions: None.
Stipulations: None.

Bonus: Bloodlusted Akainu continues to try and eliminate the Shichibukai. Doflamingo, Kuma, and Hancock stand in his way. Can he beat them? Assume Hancock can't petrify him with a Mero Mero Beam, but Slave Arrow/Pistol Kiss/Perfume Femur will all work as usual.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 23, 2017)

It's Fleet Admiral Sakazuki, not fleet admiral akainu. 

Anyway, akainu beats mihawk high diff

The bonus scenario, akainu destroys them. if marco and vista couldnt hurt him. the 3 warlords don't stand a chance (other than kuma via BFR)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 23, 2017)

Akainu should take this high difficulty. Mihawk seems to be a monster, but Akainu took a very intimate ass whooping from the WSM and promptly soloed WB's commanders despite the fact that he was much more damaged than they were (bloodlusted WB punched through him and half a fucking island). If you want to make the argument that he wasn't as damaged, that means its more impressive he took less damage from a bloodlusted WB, pick your poison. He also has the endurance feat of fighting Aokiji for days on end. I also want to point out that he's the only person in the manga to stop a WB quake (BB negated the ability).

BB, despite having WB's fruit as well as his own, and being brave enough to confront WB during the war, ran away when he found out Akainu was chasing him. Akainu is definitely in the top 5 of the currently alive characters.

Bonus: Akainu destroys. His magma is an insane defense, he can probably tank every Doflamingo move except his final attack, Hancock won't be able to touch him, and her attacks will be blocked by the magma/haki. Kuma is a mindless puppet at the moment, so he's pretty useless here as well.

If Kuma gets his mind back, Doflamingo spams awakening, Hancock has a nice awakening and spams it, and Mihawk joins the squad, they beat Akainu, high dif

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gohara (Nov 23, 2017)

Assuming that Akainu becomes more powerful during the time skip I can see him winning that match up with around high+ difficulty in my opinion but that's partially speculative.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 23, 2017)

Gohara said:


> Assuming that Akainu becomes more powerful during the time skip I can see him winning that match up with around high+ difficulty in my opinion but that's partially speculative.


he wins even if he didnt get more powerful. whether its pre skip, post skip, akainu wins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NO (Nov 23, 2017)

Post-skip Akainu should be closing in on yonko-level since he extreme-diff'd an admiral. 

But, death, taxes, and yonko > admirals. And we know Mihawk plays ball with Shanks.

Until Akainu definitively proves he is superior to a yonko, Mihawk high to extreme diffs him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Djomla (Nov 23, 2017)

Mihawk slash going for Edward was stopped by one of the commanders.

Akainu spanks him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2017)

scenario 1 - 50/50 or Akainu super uber extreme diff

bonus scenario is easier for Akainu then main scenario

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 23, 2017)

Akainu melts them all.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## IllmaticKingC (Nov 23, 2017)

Akainu should have gotten a HUGE boost from fighting Aokji according to the latest chapter, and he probably should have been Mihawk level pre ts anyway soloing all the wb commanders

Akainu mids

EDIT: Akainu wins the bonus with low-mids diff


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 24, 2017)

Akainu high diff.


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 24, 2017)

Djomla said:


> Mihawk slash going for Edward was stopped by one of the commanders.
> 
> Akainu spanks him.



Akainu fist going for Luffy was stopped by one of the commanders.

Mihawk spanks him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 24, 2017)

^
Akainu's fist was stopped by the depth of Ace's worthlessness and the plot. Good counterpoint tho in all honesty. 

Jozu is specialized for stopping a Mihawk slash


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 24, 2017)

Tie


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 25, 2017)

Akainu high diff.


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 27, 2017)

Akainu wins propably wins..though a case for Mihawk could be made but given the former has solid feats I'll give it to him.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mihawk high-diffs.


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow,surprised to so many thinks Mihawk wins .

In both feat & hype Akainu has Mihawk beat. I cant think of a legit reason(not counting fanfic ) why some one should put Mihawk above Akainu. hmm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 27, 2017)

o0Fujitora0o said:


> Wow,surprised to so many thinks Mihawk wins .
> 
> In both feat & hype Akainu has Mihawk beat. I cant think of a legit reason(not counting fanfic ) why some one should put Mihawk above Akainu. hmm


 I can think of a couple even though I have them equal

1. Mihawk > Shanks and Yonko > Admirals

2. Mihawk is Zoro's opponent who will be fought after Luffy fights Akainuts, Zoro is close or equal to Luffy. 

3. Same but Sabo/Dragon/whoever fights Akainuts, Zoro is equal to or > them.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 27, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> I can think of a couple even though I have them equal
> 
> 1. Mihawk > Shanks and Yonko > Admirals
> 
> ...



Mihawk is a better swordsman than Shanks, but Shanks may still be stronger. Also, WB’s performance during the war may not reflect how well the other Yonkou would do. Even in his old age, he was considered the strongest in terms of fleet strength and his DF.  It’s very possible Akainu is as strong/stronger than some Yonkous


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 27, 2017)

DoctorLaw said:


> Mihawk is a better swordsman than Shanks, but Shanks may still be stronger. Also, WB’s performance during the war may not reflect how well the other Yonkou would do. Even in his old age, he was considered the strongest in terms of fleet strength and his DF.  It’s very possible Akainu is as strong/stronger than some Yonkous


 I don't agree with Mihawk > Akainu


----------



## Nox (Nov 27, 2017)

Akainu - Newgate. Kuzan. WB Commanders. In addition to being developed as a MAJOR antagonist to the actual MC. Meanwhile, disregarding the Vista tie his opponent is depending on the reputation of a Yonko he refuses to fight. 



xmysticgohanx said:


> I can think of a couple even though I have them equal
> 
> 1. Mihawk > Shanks and Yonko > Admirals
> 
> ...



1. So Oda has Yonko (system) fall and then the powered-up Supernovas/Worst Generation will then be expected to fight/oppose weaker Admirals; who will be left to maintain balance/justice? What flawless logic and execution. 

2. and you know this how? Which Luffy are you talking? Wano G4 Luffy? Post Yonkos Defeat Luffy? Per WB the marines/WG are scared of war which will engulf the world post OP? Finding OP = PK status since whatever truth the person comes to (Rayleigh) will either save/break the verse. Zoro is now equal/close to Roger/WB/BB talent levels now? I'm not saying Akainu is but considering he put hands on one pre TS before he grew and that an encounter as this is being considered late he's better suited.

3. There are certain characters whose relevance in the series outclasses their peers. BB, Luffy, Akainu, Gorosei, Roger, Joy Boy and even say Dragon are vital cogs to the core tenets of the series. This are the end goal reserves for their individual ideals/factions.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 27, 2017)

NOX said:


> Akainu - Newgate. Kuzan. WB Commanders. In addition to being developed as a MAJOR antagonist to the actual MC. Meanwhile, disregarding the Vista tie his opponent is depending on the reputation of a Yonko he refuses to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont agree with any of the arguments in my post. I do consider them to be possible enough for one to think they're true though.


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Nov 28, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> I can think of a couple even though I have them equal
> 
> 1. Mihawk > Shanks and Yonko > Admirals
> 
> ...


I cant think of a *legit *reason


----------



## Dunno (Nov 28, 2017)

o0Fujitora0o said:


> I cant think of a *legit *reason


How is Mihawk being the strongest swordsman in the world, while Shanks is very likely to be a swordsman not a valid reason? Unless of course you believe Akainu to be a fair bit stronger than Shanks, which I don't think you do.


----------



## Yuki (Nov 28, 2017)

NOX said:


> Akainu - Newgate. Kuzan. WB Commanders. In addition to being developed as a MAJOR antagonist to the actual MC. Meanwhile, disregarding the Vista tie his opponent is depending on the reputation of a Yonko he refuses to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The yonko will go down one by one with team work while all 4 admirals may go down in the same arc in a bunch of 1v1s. That's how the yonko can be stronger but still go down first. 

That go down first argument is just so fking stupid in this manga because we know Kaido is the strongest of them all yet is going to be the first one to go down due to massive team work.


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Nov 28, 2017)

Dunno said:


> How is Mihawk being the strongest swordsman in the world, while Shanks is very likely to be a swordsman not a valid reason? Unless of course you believe Akainu to be a fair bit stronger than Shanks, which I don't think you do.



Like i said *legit *reason . This reason has so many ??? mark .

Why would i assume Mihawk is stronger than Shanks when its is known that Mihawk never defeated Shanks when he had his right arm (strong arm) &  Mihawk never fought 1 armed Shanks .


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 28, 2017)

Where do people get the idea that Yonkou > Admirals automatically? WB was the strongest yonkou, there is no disputing this. Big Mom wanted to become Pirate King, but she couldn't because Lola didn't marry into a family that would've helped her (possibly) beat WB. Kaido had to launch a sneak attack on WB to have a chance at beating him and his fleet, and Shanks stalemated Kaido. Doflamingo stated that WB was more than capable of becoming Pirate King, he just chose to guard the throne instead. Sengoku said WB could destroy the world. Mihawk, if he is as strong as Shanks, said he wanted to measure the distance between "us and that man." Finally, WB absolutely wrecked Akainu, a man who wrecked an entire team of Yonkou Commanders. 

WB's feats and portrayal are far beyond the other yonkou. His death opened the floodgates for the new pirate age after Roger's death opened the last one. Kaido was called the Strongest Creature, but not the strongest man, that was WB. You bet on Kaidou in a 1v1 because he's basically immortal. He got captured a jillion times, it's not like he was unstoppable as WB was. Big Mom basically admitted she couldn't do shit to WB, and Shanks revered WB as the OG of the sea. 

Until we see another Yonkou fight an admiral, we truly have no idea who is actually stronger.


----------



## Dunno (Nov 28, 2017)

o0Fujitora0o said:


> Like i said *legit *reason . This reason has so many ??? mark .
> 
> Why would i assume Mihawk is stronger than Shanks when its is known that Mihawk never defeated Shanks when he had his right arm (strong arm) &  Mihawk never fought 1 armed Shanks .


Two facts need to be true for Mihawk to be stronger than Shanks: 
1: Mihawk needs to be the strongest swordsman in the world. 
2: Shanks needs to be a swordsman. 

If these two facts are true, then we can logically conclude that Mihawk is stronger than Shanks. Number one is canon, number two is not. Number two seems quite likely though, seeing as Shanks used to duel Mihawk, has used a sword in all of his exchanges, has swords on his Jolly Roger and seems to be regarded as a swordsman in-universe. It isn't 100% certain that he is a swordsman, but it's more likely than not. 

Assuming that either one of these characters is stronger is a flawed way of looking at things. We must realise that there is a certain possibility that either one of the combatants is stronger, and then make out judgements from that. I would for example accept a bet with 1:1 odds that Mihawk is stronger, but not one with 1:1000 odds, and I expect the same to be true for you, but for Akainu being stronger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Nov 28, 2017)

Dunno said:


> Two facts need to be true for Mihawk to be stronger than Shanks:
> 1: Mihawk needs to be the strongest swordsman in the world.
> 2: Shanks needs to be a swordsman.
> 
> ...


i look it a totally different way . It is a fact that Mihawk never defeated 2 handed Shanks to get his title. And it is also true that Mihawk never defeated or even fought 1 armd Shanks . So, Mihawks WSS title should never concern Shanks at all.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 28, 2017)

Could go either way.

They're both stronger than Shanks and Bigmom btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gohara (Nov 28, 2017)

@ Law.

I don't think that those thoughts are automatic.  The Yonkou seem to garner more significant reactions from various characters and after seeing some of the top subordinates of the Yonkou consistently having relatively even confrontations with some of the top subordinates of the Marines- the Admirals- those among other reasons convinces some of us of those thoughts.  Obviously there are some who have never gotten that impression and that's cool.  If everyone had the same exact interpretation of everything in Manga/Anime it would be relatively boring.


----------



## Dunno (Nov 28, 2017)

o0Fujitora0o said:


> i look it a totally different way . It is a fact that Mihawk never defeated 2 handed Shanks to get his title. And it is also true that Mihawk never defeated or even fought 1 armd Shanks . So, Mihawks WSS title should never concern Shanks at all.


There were a lot of people WB hadn't beaten either, but he was still the strongest man in the world. If Shanks is a swordsman, the status concerns him, just like WB's status concerned all of the men that WB hadn't beat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruse (Nov 28, 2017)

My opinion of Mihawk has gone up in recent years, he takes it high extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nox (Nov 28, 2017)

Dunno said:


> There were a lot of people WB hadn't beaten either, but he was still the strongest man in the world. If Shanks is a swordsman, the status concerns him, just like WB's status concerned all of the men that WB hadn't beat.



WB had fought and matched Roger. The strongest of his time. During his era strongest candidates viable for his title acknowledged him being the best. In the Marines the Sengoku (FA), Akainu and Garp all admitted his status. Of the Pirates MUM, Kaido and Shanks have all in some ways implied so. Furthermore, Mihawk wished to test how far WB stood above the rest. Dragon is the only other man of worthy stature whose unknown. However, seeing as he held the title and an age named after him the likely hood of its occurrence is improbable. In contrast Mihawk has been challenged by Vista and Shanks. Of whom he failed to swiftly destroy for a man with his implied Yonko caliber. While the latter has expressed no concern for his title and skill. Avid fans want us not to merely trust  in him by virtue of Shank's rather his own. If WB struggled against Ronse we'd all question 



Yuki said:


> The yonko will go down one by one with team work while all 4 admirals may go down in the same arc in a bunch of 1v1s. That's how the yonko can be stronger but still go down first.
> 
> That go down first argument is just so fking stupid in this manga because we know Kaido is the strongest of them all yet is going to be the first one to go down due to massive team work.



If the extent of your counter argument is underpinned by what 'sounds' stupid then you just as equally hopeless. Let me break it down. The ultimate demise of Yonko is bound to grantee unprecedented boosts to the individuals who partake in their destruction. You need not look further than DD/Kata vs Luffy more so last chapter for confirmation. MF marked the passing of the torch age and we are now in the Super Rookie Saga. In the sense Yonko and G-Era are being uprooted to install the Worst Generation as their replacement. Of which once established Luffy & BH will be the ultimate candidates surpassing not just their previous age but possibly getting to Roger/WB status. 

However, the point remains come the death/destruction of 3 Yonko: OP will experience massive power creep more so from standout Nova. Case in point beyond defeating Kaido is Oda having Novas assemble for said boosts. For legitimate/worthy opponents there needs to be rivaled strength. You can try juelzing as much as you want but  in aftermath of a defeat the characters involved become strong enough to be decent (Luffy/Law) challenge & depending on mode/power-ups possibly strong enough to be on the same tier (Limited G4 Luffy). Fighting Admirals _equally *AND* extensively_ 1 v 1 post Yonko means this same opponents (both Supernova or Admiral) have to be capable themselves of a Yonko battle. Unless you expect 2/3 Yonkos to go down before Supernovas can be/reach Admiral level.


----------



## Dunno (Nov 28, 2017)

NOX said:


> WB had fought and matched Roger. The strongest of his time. During his era strongest candidates viable for his title acknowledged him being the best. In the Marines the Sengoku (FA), Akainu and Garp all admitted his status. Of the Pirates MUM, Kaido and Shanks have all in some ways implied so. Furthermore, Mihawk wished to test how far WB stood above the rest. Dragon is the only other man of worthy stature whose unknown. However, seeing as he held the title and an age named after him the likely hood of its occurrence is improbable. In contrast Mihawk has been challenged by Vista and Shanks. Of whom he failed to swiftly destroy for a man with his implied Yonko caliber. While the latter has expressed no concern for his title and skill. Avid fans want us not to merely trust  in him by virtue of Shank's rather his own. If WB struggled against Ronse we'd all question



Could you link to a panel of a casual Yonkou level character swiftly destroying a Yonkou 3rd commander?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 29, 2017)

Dunno said:


> Two facts need to be true for Mihawk to be stronger than Shanks:
> 1: Mihawk needs to be the strongest swordsman in the world.
> 2: Shanks needs to be a swordsman.
> 
> ...



Proof that Mihawk's title is word of god and not just a title he won by beating the previous WSS?

You're pushing this shit again like an idiot, when the last time you had to run with your tail between your legs when called out. 

Mihawk got stalled by Vista while someone stronger than Vista has to concentrate to not get knocked out by Shanks.



Extravlad said:


> Could go either way.
> 
> They're both stronger than Shanks and Bigmom btw


Yes that's why Akainu didn't have the guts to fight Shanks and showed fear?

It's nice to fight WB off his life support. When a healthy Yonkou came all your ''Yonkou level'' admirals backed down. Teach who had no problem fighting all your ''Yonkou level'' admirals declined to fight Shanks. Kuzan, the man who took Akainu to 10 days isn't joining Teach as co-captain. He is just another Commander.

Fujitora gets pushed around by G3 Luffy and no name Zoro slashes while BM casually blocks G4 punches but Akainu is going to beat her???

Call me when Shanks gets stalemated by the equivalent of the Franky or Robin in his crew

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 29, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Proof that Mihawk's title is word of god and not just a title he won by beating the previous WSS?
> 
> You're pushing this shit again like an idiot, when the last time you had to run with your tail between your legs when called out.
> 
> ...


 iirc there is no proof kuzan is "just another commander"

Also, BB was scared as heck to fight Akainuts


----------



## Dunno (Nov 29, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Proof that Mihawk's title is word of god and not just a title he won by beating the previous WSS?
> 
> You're pushing this shit again like an idiot, when the last time you had to run with your tail between your legs when called out.
> 
> Mihawk got stalled by Vista while someone stronger than Vista has to concentrate to not get knocked out by Shanks.


Proof that anything is word of god? Or panels of god for that matter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 29, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> iirc there is no proof kuzan is "just another commander"
> 
> Also, BB was scared as heck to fight Akainuts


Yes there is no proof however he would not be co-captain of the BB pirates. Teach puts his threat level at the same level as Shillew, a commander. He would be far more concerned about Kuzan betraying him if he was at the same level as Teach.

Go look at the Cnet translation. He says he is not looking to get into fights with admirals at that stage. He had other priorities like conquering WB's old territory. Teach is a first rate pirate and said before there are times when it isn't worth it to fight. What would he gain by fighting Akainu for a ship? The ship would probably get destroyed in the crossfire and he could have lost crew members. The crew members he became a Warlord to gain. Context is a thing who knew?

In any event he challenged Akainu and all the other marines at MF with no fear. Do you believe Akainu>Kizaru,Kuzan,Garp, Sengoku and injured Akainu???? Do you believe that Garp and Sengoku together are weaker than Akainu? Because he had no problem fighting them extensively???






Dunno said:


> Proof that anything is word of god? Or panels of god for that matter?



So still no proof that Mihawk's title is word of god?

If it isn't then *gasp, it's like anything else in the story and open to scrutinyck


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Mihawk got stalled by Vista


and by Crocodile who lost to pre-gears Luffy

and Mihawk didnt land a single hit on pre-skip fodder Luffy


Mihawks MF performance is *entirely* irrelevant, he was nerfed by plot/sandbagging *100%* of the time, since MF wasnt about the Shichibukais and the top-tier focus was entirely on the admirals + WB + a few of his commanders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Nov 29, 2017)

Dunno said:


> There were a lot of people WB hadn't beaten either, but he was still the strongest man in the world. If Shanks is a swordsman, the status concerns him, just like WB's status concerned all of the men that WB hadn't beat.



Tell me 1 person who is alive & WB failed to beat and is actually a fkin Yonkou level fighter . If there were a person alive in OPverse whom WB could not beat at all, and that person is currently a fkin Yonkou/Admiral level fighter i would say that WSM title does not concern that person too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2017)

MF Mihawk was probably *the* biggest sandbagging in the entire manga

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 29, 2017)

Weiss said:


> and by Crocodile who lost to pre-gears Luffy
> 
> and Mihawk didnt land a single hit on pre-skip fodder Luffy
> 
> ...



So the substance of your argument is ''lol I don't like what happened, it must be plot'' 

Sandbagging??? ''I'm sorry Akagami, I won't hold back''  So much sandbagging.

Maybe, just maybe your view of Mihawk's placement does not match up with the manga feats we have. If he had those showings against multiple characters in different chapters then you can't chalk it off as plot, if Oda had weeks to think about those encounters. One encounter maybe you can say plot, but multiple instances in different chapters? nope  Oda isn't that inconsistent.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2017)

Wait,  you ACTUALLY think Mihawk is honestly at the level he showed vs Croc,  Luffy or even Vista ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 29, 2017)

Weiss said:


> MF Mihawk was probably *the* biggest sandbagging in the entire manga



Was it though. 

He casually produced one of the best destruction feats in the manga


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 29, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Wait,  you ACTUALLY think Mihawk is honestly at the level he showed vs Croc,  Luffy or even Vista ?



Appeal to incredulity. You're not built for this WeissEject now before it gets ugly.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> He casually produced one of the best destruction feats in the manga


I know the OBD nerds calced his MF iceberg slash + lift at mere town(+) level, but Zoros Pica slash/lift at city+ level and a few other feats at city/island level


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Appeal to incredulity. You're not built for this WeissEject now before it gets ugly.


my excuse is being old and senile

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 29, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I know the OBD nerds calced his MF iceberg slash + lift at mere town(+) level, but Zoros Pica slash/lift at city+ level and a few other feats at city/island level



I said casual  bro. 

Calcs also cant account for the distance it travelled. All they can determine is how much force you need to cut that much ice. The distance it travelled in a instant is almost impressive as the destruction it created imo

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2017)

then we can conclude that Mihawk was sandbagging vs story important characters, but going all out against ice


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 29, 2017)

Weiss said:


> then we can conclude that Mihawk was sandbagging vs story important characters, but going all out against ice



Mihawk is a nice guy man. 

He aimed his attacks specifically at luffy. He could of just sent a giant ass air slash at luffy everytime but it would hit other people,  but instead he sent out a small one in order to avoid hitting anyone else.


----------



## HaxHax (Nov 29, 2017)

Calcs are completely meaningless and should only be used as a measure of the expendable spare time available to the people making them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 29, 2017)

HaxHax said:


> Calcs are completely meaningless and should only be used as a measure of the expendable spare time available to the people making them.



I like Calcs. 

To each their own though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai (Nov 29, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I know the OBD nerds calced his MF iceberg slash + lift at mere town(+) level, but Zoros Pica slash/lift at city+ level and a few other feats at city/island level


I think it’s safe to assume Mihawk used one of his most powerful slashed against WB, to “measure the difference”


----------



## Yuki (Nov 29, 2017)

Kai said:


> I think it’s safe to assume Mihawk used one of his most powerful slashed against WB, to “measure the difference”



Ikr. 

Akainu stopped WBs attack meant for fodder. Amazing feat.

Jozu stopped Mihawks attack meant for WB to gauge the difference between their strength. Meh feat.

 The bias.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 29, 2017)

Yuki said:


> Ikr.
> 
> Akainu stopped WBs attack meant for fodder. Amazing feat.
> 
> ...



I have never seen someone say Jozu blocking Mihawks Air Slash was not impressive. 

People downplaying Akainu blocking Whitebeard yea i have seen that.


----------



## Yuki (Nov 29, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I have never seen someone say Jozu blocking Mihawks Air Slash was not impressive.
> 
> People downplaying Akainu blocking Whitebeard yea i have seen that.



One feat is clearly superior yet the other one is that one almost everyone regards as the better feat.

Stopping an attack meant for the WSM from the WSS > Stopping an attack from the WSM aimed at fodder.

Yet almost everyone would say Akainu's feat is far more impressive.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 29, 2017)

Yuki said:


> One feat is clearly superior yet the other one is that one almost everyone regards as the better feat.
> 
> Stopping an attack meant for the WSM from the WSS > Stopping an attack from the WSM aimed at fodder.
> 
> Yet almost everyone would say Akainu's feat is far more impressive.



Jozu has a defensive devil fruit. As does Marco.

I mention marco as he did the same shit with kizaru. Impressive indeed that he negated all of kizarus lasers protecting WB from them but he can regen so its like well of course he can do that. Jozu is diamond. So its more like its not very surprising that  he blocked it so it doesnt really have that wow factor going for it which is why people dont bring it up that much.

I guess it comes down to how much power you think Whitebeard put in his attack and how much effort you think Akainu used to block it. 

I find Akainus more impressive myself. All three are positive feats and should go without saying that jozu and Marco can block attacks from WB as well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2017)

yeah Akainus fruit is mostly offensive and yet his plain old magma fist was able to clash with a quake punch


----------



## Dunno (Nov 29, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> So still no proof that Mihawk's title is word of god?
> 
> If it isn't then *gasp, it's like anything else in the story and open to scrutinyck


So still no proof that anything in the manga is the word of god or the panels on god? Do you have any proof that Shanks is a Yonkou for example? Or that he clashed with Whitebeard? Because otherwise, we have no way of knowing if Shanks is stronger than for example Buggy.


----------



## Yuki (Nov 29, 2017)

Dunno once again showing his low tier quality.


----------



## Dunno (Nov 29, 2017)

o0Fujitora0o said:


> Tell me 1 person who is alive & WB failed to beat and is actually a fkin Yonkou level fighter . If there were a person alive in OPverse whom WB could not beat at all, and that person is currently a fkin Yonkou/Admiral level fighter i would say that WSM title does not concern that person too.



Kizaru, Aokiji and Blackbeard were all people Whitebeard failed to beat. Doesn't make them WSM material. You also have to remember that Mihawk and Shanks duelled a long time ago, and when Shanks had 2 hands. It's not like they duelled when they were both at their prime. Aokiji will most likely remain undefeated by Luffy, even when he becomes the WSM, but that doesn't mean that Aokiji will be WSM level. 

If you believe that Shanks is stronger than Mihawk, then you either: 
1: Believe that Shanks isn't a swordsman. 
or 
2: Believe that Mihawk isn't the strongest swordsman in the world.


----------



## Dunno (Nov 29, 2017)

Yuki said:


> Dunno once again showing his low tier quality.


Do you believe that Shanks isn't a swordsman or that Mihawk isn't the strongest swordsman in the world? Maybe you don't believe that anything in the manga is canon, like Seraphoenix, in which case I guess you don't believe in anything regarding One Piece.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yuki (Nov 29, 2017)

Dunno once again showing his low tier quality.


----------



## Dunno (Nov 29, 2017)

Yuki said:


> Dunno once again showing his low tier quality.


Do you have anything to say or are you just mad?


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Nov 29, 2017)

Dunno said:


> Kizaru, Aokiji and Blackbeard were all people Whitebeard failed to beat. Doesn't make them WSM material. You also have to remember that Mihawk and Shanks duelled a long time ago, and when Shanks had 2 hands. It's not like they duelled when they were both at their prime. Aokiji will most likely remain undefeated by Luffy, even when he becomes the WSM, but that doesn't mean that Aokiji will be WSM level.
> 
> If you believe that Shanks is stronger than Mihawk, then you either:
> 1: Believe that Shanks isn't a swordsman.
> ...



r u seriously comparing Mihawk vs Shanks fight with WB vs 199999 peoples skirmish ? Plz if u have no legit replay dont replay because u feel like u need to keep the conversation going. plz


----------



## Dunno (Nov 29, 2017)

o0Fujitora0o said:


> r u seriously comparing Mihawk vs Shanks fight with WB vs 199999 peoples skirmish ? Plz if u have no legit replay dont replay because u feel like u need to keep the conversation going. plz


The point is that if you believe that Shanks is a swordsman and that he is stronger than Mihawk, then you don't believe that Mihawk is the strongest swordsman in the world. If you believe that Shanks is stronger than Mihawk and that Mihawk is the strongest swordsman in the world, then you don't believe that Shanks is a swordsman. 

Which one is it?


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Nov 29, 2017)

Dunno said:


> The point is that if you believe that Shanks is a swordsman and that he is stronger than Mihawk, then you don't believe that Mihawk is the strongest swordsman in the world. If you believe that Shanks is stronger than Mihawk and that Mihawk is the strongest swordsman in the world, then you don't believe that Shanks is a swordsman.
> 
> Which one is it?


If i really have to chose then It should be the 2nd one yes.

edit: i have a really long list of reason for that too. But, its not the place for that


----------



## Dunno (Nov 29, 2017)

o0Fujitora0o said:


> If i really have to chose then It should be the 2nd one yes.
> 
> edit: i have a really long list of reason for that too. But, its not the place for that


Ok, that's fine. It is definitely a possibility, even if I personally deem it unlikely.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 29, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> So the substance of your argument is ''lol I don't like what happened, it must be plot''
> 
> Sandbagging??? ''I'm sorry Akagami, I won't hold back''  So much sandbagging.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe your view of Mihawk's placement does not match up with the manga feats we have. If he had those showings against multiple characters in different chapters then you can't chalk it off as plot, if Oda had weeks to think about those encounters. One encounter maybe you can say plot, but multiple instances in different chapters? nope  Oda isn't that inconsistent.


 Mihawk says I won't hold back. A chapter or so later he is hitting Luffy with casual air slashes with his eyes closed.



Yuki said:


> Ikr.
> 
> Akainu stopped WBs attack meant for fodder. Amazing feat.
> 
> ...


 I explained the Jozu thing countless of times.

Go all the way back to Zoro vs Mr.1. Zoro did no damage the entire time until he learned the breath of steel, Zoro then proceeded to one shot Mr.1

Fast forward to Daz Bones intercepting one of Mihawk's air slashes. It did no damage. Once Mihawk saw who he was, Mihawk one shot him, presumably by using the breath of steel.

Steel and Diamond are like Logias to swordsmen. Breath of steel/diamond are like CoA. The difference between the breaths and CoA is that swordsmen don't use the breaths all the time because it provides no damage boost. CoA does. The breaths are solely for hurting their respective materials.


With all that out of the way, it is reasonable to believe breath of diamond also exists. Mr. 1 even implies it exists after he lost to Zoro. Mihawk did not use the BoD on his slash meant for WB, just like Mihawk did not use BoS on his slash meant for Luffy.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 29, 2017)

Akainu's feat is still garbage compared to Jozu's feat when it comes to strength. It's not like Mihawk put little effort into that attack, while we know Whitebeard was weakened and not aiming his attack at someone competent.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 30, 2017)

Dunno said:


> Kizaru, Aokiji and Blackbeard were all people Whitebeard failed to beat. Doesn't make them WSM material. You also have to remember that Mihawk and Shanks duelled a long time ago, and when Shanks had 2 hands. It's not like they duelled when they were both at their prime. Aokiji will most likely remain undefeated by Luffy, even when he becomes the WSM, but that doesn't mean that Aokiji will be WSM level.
> 
> If you believe that Shanks is stronger than Mihawk, then you either:
> 1: Believe that Shanks isn't a swordsman.
> ...



Maybe Mihawk is pure swordsman, but Shanks can use sword, h2h, conquerors, CoO all at top tier levels? It’s possible Mihawk is just better at swordplay alone.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 30, 2017)

Mihawk is the slightly better swordsman -> WSS
Shanks is the slightly better haki user
when they fight, they generally tie due to their respective advantages. This theory satisfies both sides, and would probably be the best case scenario. y do u ppl need to have a shanks vs mihawk wankfest in almost every thread, for fucks sakes, shanks and mihawk are friends, can't their fans be friends too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 30, 2017)

Dunno said:


> So still no proof that anything in the manga is the word of god or the panels on god? Do you have any proof that Shanks is a Yonkou for example? Or that he clashed with Whitebeard? Because otherwise, we have no way of knowing if Shanks is stronger than for example Buggy.


Do you know about the concept of show don't tell in writing? The author presents events and character dialogue, and the audience has to infer based on the evidence shown whether something is likely true or not. You're not very bright are you? We have panels of him clashing with WB. There is a world of difference between that and you asserting that the title box is Oda explicitly saying this is a fact in his universe.

Previously you said if title boxes are not word of god then nothing is canon. Do you know what word of god is??? It is the author telling us explicitly outside the storytelling narrative that something in his world is objectively true. You're trying to deflect now and the only thing it is achieving is you look like an idiot.

Is there manga evidence that suggests that Shanks is not a Yonkou or that Kizaru is not an admiral? Based on the evidence we can say with some veracity that they do indeed have those titles.
In any event:


*D: Oda-san, in the cover for chapter 862, Shanks has Hanafuda cards! A "Shikou" (kanji is four light)! ... "Just a Yonko (kanji is four stars)"!! -P.N. Shinboku-kun*

O: Nooo you noticed that- amazing!

Yes, that hand in Hanafuda is called a "Shikou (kanji for four light)."

It is read as "Shikou," but it *does seem to suggest Shanks's future as one of the Yonko*. Well done.

There bitch. Oda himself is telling you that Shanks is a Yonkou, as opposed to us having to gather evidence from the manga to ascertain whether he likely is.

Btw let's meet title box word of god Monkey D Luffy and his crew:


By all means continue to make yourself look like a fool 





xmysticgohanx said:


> Mihawk says I won't hold back. A chapter or so later he is hitting Luffy with casual air slashes with his eyes closed.


He said he isn't going to hold back and proceeds to give us his best feat to date with the iceberg  If you don't have a quote that refutes that then thanks for playing.

Btw he has CoO, do his eyes have to be open to know where Luffy is??? Or is his CoO that shit for the WSS?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2017)

> a guy with a Shanks avy downplays Mihawk hard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 30, 2017)

Weiss said:


> > a guy with a Shanks avy downplays Mihawk hard



First it's an appeal to incredulity, now it's an ad hominem.

Stick to the dragonball section and wanking garbage characters like Caulifa if you can't back up your opinions or refute any arguments. We have enough shitposters, we don't need more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 30, 2017)

In SBS volume 73:

D: Hey, Oda! In all of these fight scenes, why doesn't anybody go for the men's groins? Doesn't that seem like the quickest path to victory? P.N. Eldest of the Asada Siblings.

O: True, that is a vital area. Just imagine legends among men--Whitebeard, Shanks, Mihawk--staring each other down, bearing their weighty ideals...and trying to whack each other in the balls! IS THAT THE KIND OF MANGA YOU WANT TO READ?!

/Thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yuki (Nov 30, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> In SBS volume 73:
> 
> D: Hey, Oda! In all of these fight scenes, why doesn't anybody go for the men's groins? Doesn't that seem like the quickest path to victory? P.N. Eldest of the Asada Siblings.
> 
> ...



Indeed. Oda is clearly telling us how it is. WB > Shanks > Mihawk > Admirals. (Since done of them are even mentioned.) Thank you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 30, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Do you know about the concept of show don't tell in writing? The author presents events and character dialogue, and the audience has to infer based on the evidence shown whether something is likely true or not. You're not very bright are you? We have panels of him clashing with WB. There is a world of difference between that and you asserting that the title box is Oda explicitly saying this is a fact in his universe.
> 
> Previously you said if title boxes are not word of god then nothing is canon. Do you know what word of god is??? It is the author telling us explicitly outside the storytelling narrative that something in his world is objectively true. You're trying to deflect now and the only thing it is achieving is you look like an idiot.
> 
> ...



Nah he said

Mihawk: My apologies, Red Hair... // ...but I will not be merciful with my power...
Luffy: "Hawkeye"!!!
Mihawk: Now, Fate... let us see how you favour this shining star of the next generation. // Will his life end here... or will you deliver it from my black blade.........?!!!

Given the fact that luffys head did not instantly roll off his head. Mihawk was not putting in a lot of effort. 

1+1=2 its not hard


----------



## Yuki (Nov 30, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Nah he said
> 
> Mihawk: My apologies, Red Hair... // ...but I will not be merciful with my power...
> Luffy: "Hawkeye"!!!
> ...



He said "This power cannot be held back." on the translation that i have.

No wait.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 30, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Do you know about the concept of show don't tell in writing? The author presents events and character dialogue, and the audience has to infer based on the evidence shown whether something is likely true or not. You're not very bright are you? We have panels of him clashing with WB. There is a world of difference between that and you asserting that the title box is Oda explicitly saying this is a fact in his universe.
> 
> Previously you said if title boxes are not word of god then nothing is canon. Do you know what word of god is??? It is the author telling us explicitly outside the storytelling narrative that something in his world is objectively true. You're trying to deflect now and the only thing it is achieving is you look like an idiot.
> 
> ...


 A casual town level feat is completely consistent with an island/continent level+ character.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 30, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Nah he said
> 
> Mihawk: My apologies, Red Hair... // ...but I will not be merciful with my power...
> Luffy: "Hawkeye"!!!
> ...



Mihawk was trying his hardest, and I don't think his own words can be argued. There's not really any secret meaning behind something that is straightforward. Plot added in Vista to save Luffy, which kind of suggests that he was serious. Otherwise, Luffy would have gotten killed. In my opinion, there was no reason to hold back, as he was seeing how dangerous Luffy truly is. The fact that Mihawk comes to realization of Luffy's true strength to ally with individuals around him would prove it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 30, 2017)

King Itachi said:


> Mihawk was trying his hardest, and I don't think his own words can be argued. There's not really any secret meaning behind something that is straightforward. Plot added in Vista to save Luffy, which kind of suggests that he was serious. Otherwise, Luffy would have gotten killed. In my opinion, there was no reason to hold back, as he was seeing how dangerous Luffy truly is. The fact that Mihawk comes to realization of Luffy's true strength to ally with individuals around him would prove it.



Except Luffy is not a threat to Mihawk nor will he ever be. 

And im not talking about individual power i mean luffy will never be a enemy of Mihawk nor does Mihawk have any reason to think he will be. 

If mihawk cared so much about killing luffy he would of attacked him again at some point in the war. Which he made ZERO efforts to do. He was just testing him


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 30, 2017)

DoctorLaw said:


> Doesn’t Luffy wear sandals? He’s doing pretty good. And if he could beat him with Conquerors haki that would just make him stronger, not a better swordsman. Zoro could very well be a better swordsman than Fuji, doesn’t mean Fuji wouldn’t wax his ass.



My point is you can be a better swordsmen then Mihawk and still lose to him.

His title does not mean he is the most technical sword user on the planet that no one on the planet can cut a tree down as beautifully as he can. It means on a 1v1 fight between swordsmen he wins.

Haki is a part of a swordsmen strength. As is physical stats, Hell you can throw some kicks in to if you want.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 1, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Do you know about the concept of show don't tell in writing? The author presents events and character dialogue, and the audience has to infer based on the evidence shown whether something is likely true or not. You're not very bright are you? We have panels of him clashing with WB. There is a world of difference between that and you asserting that the title box is Oda explicitly saying this is a fact in his universe.
> 
> Previously you said if title boxes are not word of god then nothing is canon. Do you know what word of god is??? It is the author telling us explicitly outside the storytelling narrative that something in his world is objectively true. You're trying to deflect now and the only thing it is achieving is you look like an idiot.
> 
> ...


So you have no proof that Shanks is a Yonkou? Or that he clashed with Whitebeard? Only circumstantial evidence. Would you say that it's canon that Shanks is a Yonkou?


----------



## Dunno (Dec 1, 2017)

King Itachi said:


> Mihawk was trying his hardest, and I don't think his own words can be argued. There's not really any secret meaning behind something that is straightforward. Plot added in Vista to save Luffy, which kind of suggests that he was serious. Otherwise, Luffy would have gotten killed. In my opinion, there was no reason to hold back, as he was seeing how dangerous Luffy truly is. The fact that Mihawk comes to realization of Luffy's true strength to ally with individuals around him would prove it.


You can't honestly say that this is the face of someone going all out:



Also, Mihawk doesn't mind dangerous people, as evidenced by the fact that he's training the person he expects to become the greatest threat to himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 1, 2017)

Dunno said:


> So you have no proof that Shanks is a Yonkou? Or that he clashed with Whitebeard? Only circumstantial evidence. Would you say that it's canon that Shanks is a Yonkou?



Are you special needs? We look at the manga and look for evidence to use in inductive arguments. You're just mad you can't prove Mihawk is word of god WSS. 

lemme quote this again since you want to run away from it:

''Do you know about the concept of show don't tell in writing? The author presents events and character dialogue, and the audience has to infer based on the evidence shown whether something is likely true or not. You're not very bright are you? We have panels of him clashing with WB. There is a world of difference between that and you asserting that the title box is Oda explicitly saying this is a fact in his universe.

Previously you said if title boxes are not word of god then nothing is canon. Do you know what word of god is??? It is the author telling us explicitly outside the storytelling narrative that something in his world is objectively true. You're trying to deflect now and the only thing it is achieving is you look like an idiot.

Is there manga evidence that suggests that Shanks is not a Yonkou or that Kizaru is not an admiral? Based on the evidence we can say with some veracity that they do indeed have those titles.
In any event:


*D: Oda-san, in the cover for chapter 862, Shanks has Hanafuda cards! A "Shikou" (kanji is four light)! ... "Just a Yonko (kanji is four stars)"!! -P.N. Shinboku-kun*

O: Nooo you noticed that- amazing!

Yes, that hand in Hanafuda is called a "Shikou (kanji for four light)."

It is read as "Shikou," but it *does seem to suggest Shanks's future as one of the Yonko*. Well done.

There bitch. Oda himself is telling you that Shanks is a Yonkou, as opposed to us having to gather evidence from the manga to ascertain whether he likely is.''

Oda himself called Shanks a Yonkou, that is word of god. See the difference? If you can't then go back to school or take your meds because your parents failed you



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Nah he said
> 
> Mihawk: My apologies, Red Hair... // ...but I will not be merciful with my power...
> Luffy: "Hawkeye"!!!
> ...


Juvia gave the Viz translation but in any event I'll take your cnet one as I think it's generally more accurate.

He is still saying he is not pulling his punches. Is he bloodlusted? no but he is serious.

''Given the fact that luffys head did not instantly roll off his head. Mihawk was not putting in a lot of effort.''

Given that he said he will not be merciful we can conclude that because Luffy's head didn't fall of instantly that that is just Mihawk's level.



xmysticgohanx said:


> A casual town level feat is completely consistent with an island/continent level+ character.


''I will not be merciful with my power''
''This power knows no restraint''
>casual


continent level+???? citations pls He says he is not holding back so that town level feat is just his limit


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 1, 2017)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> In SBS volume 73:
> 
> D: Hey, Oda! In all of these fight scenes, why doesn't anybody go for the men's groins? Doesn't that seem like the quickest path to victory? P.N. Eldest of the Asada Siblings.
> 
> ...



Here is the proper translation:
_D: Hey hey Odachan. Why is it that every time someone fights, why does no one aim for the groin? As long as you are able to do that, wouldn't you win fights effortlessly?

O: Well, that is indeed a weak spot. The fighters have a reason for them not to withdraw and fight each other with hate. Whitebeard, Shanks and even, Mihawk. Today, men aiming for the groin and fighting!! Would you want to read a manga like that??
_

 (Marcelle's post)

Oda puts Mihawk lower than WB and Shanks with the ''even''.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 1, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Are you special needs? We look at the manga and look for evidence to use in inductive arguments. You're just mad you can't prove Mihawk is word of god WSS.
> 
> lemme quote this again since you want to run away from it:
> 
> ...



So Current Zoro is stronger then Mihawk? 

Or is Current Zoro also not able to kill pre skip Luffy if he wanted to?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Oda puts Mihawk lower than WB and Shanks with the ''even''.


this level of reaching

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 1, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So Current Zoro is stronger then Mihawk?
> 
> Or is Current Zoro also not able to kill pre skip Luffy if he wanted to?


What are you on about? You love these weird questions that don't address anything.

Mihawk would have killed Luffy in a longer fight. Based on how Luffy was dodging though, it would not be easy for him, that's the pointKappa Aokiji was about to one panel Luffy while Mihawk was taking far longer.

In any event Mihawk's iceberg feat is above the Pica cut imo.




Weiss said:


> this level of reaching



English is not your first language so I don't blame you if you don't get the nuances What's 'reaching' for you is plain comprehension to others.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2017)

yeah it would be "difficult" for Mihawk to kill pre-skip Luffy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 1, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> What are you on about? You love these weird questions that don't address anything.
> 
> Mihawk would have killed Luffy in a longer fight. Based on how Luffy was dodging though, it would not be easy for him, that's the pointKappa Aokiji was about to one panel Luffy while Mihawk was taking far longer.
> 
> ...



So you dont think a serious Zoro can quickly defeat preskip Luffy? 

Yes or no?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 1, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So you dont think a serious Zoro can quickly defeat preskip Luffy?
> 
> Yes or no?


Is Mihawk stronger and faster than current Zoro? Then you have your answer


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 1, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Is Mihawk stronger and faster than current Zoro? Then you have your answer




Grandmaster Zoro casually one shots Mihawk but i doubt you view the grandmaster in the same light as me. 

Then who is the weakest person you think can quickly defeat Preskip Luffy(quickly being less then 5 minutes).


----------



## Dunno (Dec 1, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Are you special needs? We look at the manga and look for evidence to use in inductive arguments. You're just mad you can't prove Mihawk is word of god WSS.
> 
> lemme quote this again since you want to run away from it:
> 
> ...


*"does seem to suggest"
*
Do you know what that means?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 1, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Grandmaster Zoro casually one shots Mihawk but i doubt you view the grandmaster in the same light as me.
> 
> Then who is the weakest person you think can quickly defeat Preskip Luffy(quickly being less then 5 minutes).


IDK. Someone stronger than Mihawk/Vista but weaker than an Admiral.




Dunno said:


> *"does seem to suggest"
> *
> Do you know what that means?



The cards seemingly foreshadow (speculation) , Shanks future as one of the Yonkou (factual statement)  Like I said you have no comprehension skills.

Still waiting for a response to the word of god SH's and the other points I brought up you shitposter.


----------



## DA hawk (Dec 1, 2017)

I normally refrain from entering this shanks-mihawk cancerous debates but I'll just say one thing and excuse my self out.

I for one think mihawk is admiral lvl, but I can't deny that it is far from a fact, more likely(imo).

Reason 1:
His WSS title is up for interpretation, look up the definition of swordsman and there are two, one for children: one who fights with a sword, adult: one who is skilled using the sword. no body knows which one is oda going for! He could be the strongest guy using a sword or just the most skilled guy using a sword. Both are possible!
Now I know people will bring WB's title so I'll address it now. If the OP-verse had a woman that has feats on par with WB, anyone who says the WSM doesn't not put WB above her has a 100% valid point. Unfortunately meme is the strongest women yet, and we don't need no title to put WB above her.

Reason 2:
His feats don't help at all! We can say plot for all we want, still doesn't change the fact that his feats are not as good as we think he is. So when we have someone like @Seraphoenix point this stuff, our reaction should 'we bought in to his hype' instead 'WTF, how can u not see the most obvious shit, what a retard'

Reason 3:
EOS Zoro's final opponent. #Assumption, and it's not that obvious either! no need to mention the shirriew theory/fighting an admiral in the FW. In the end of we don't know how the story will go, heck we don't know how WCI arc will end, so let's stop acting like a bunch of odas who know it all, and just agree to disagree w/o going ape shit please.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 1, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Are you special needs? We look at the manga and look for evidence to use in inductive arguments. You're just mad you can't prove Mihawk is word of god WSS.
> 
> lemme quote this again since you want to run away from it:
> 
> ...


 If town level is Mihawk's limit than current Zoro and Law one shot him. Even Sai would beat him (small city level).



Seraphoenix said:


> Here is the proper translation:
> _D: Hey hey Odachan. Why is it that every time someone fights, why does no one aim for the groin? As long as you are able to do that, wouldn't you win fights effortlessly?
> 
> O: Well, that is indeed a weak spot. The fighters have a reason for them not to withdraw and fight each other with hate. Whitebeard, Shanks and even, Mihawk. Today, men aiming for the groin and fighting!! Would you want to read a manga like that??
> ...


 Viz >>> random reddit guy. If he was cnet/another reliable, well-known guy then we can have something to talk about


----------



## Dunno (Dec 1, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> The cards seemingly foreshadow (speculation) , Shanks future as one of the Yonkou (factual statement)  Like I said you have no comprehension skills.
> 
> Still waiting for a response to the word of god SH's and the other points I brought up you shitposter.


So you still have no proof that Shanks is a Yonkou? 

You brought up the term word of god, not me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 2, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> If town level is Mihawk's limit than current Zoro and Law one shot him. Even Sai would beat him (small city level).
> 
> Viz >>> random reddit guy. If he was cnet/another reliable, well-known guy then we can have something to talk about


1. Michael Bay effects are not that impressive in top tier fights where they are settled in cqc. Vista showed no comparable slashes yet was able to fight toe to toe with Mihawk. The admirals also couldn't get an advantage over Marco or Jozu without distractions despite their superior fire power.
2. Mihawk's slash is more impressive imo. Zoro had to get close while Mihawk did it from a large distance. Law also relied on his fruit for the majority of the cut. Not only that, but Zoro hasn't shown comparable flying slashes to Mihawk's one against Jozu, his one against Fuji was pitiful in comparison. This seems to indicate he is lagging behind in power.




Dunno said:


> So you still have no proof that Shanks is a Yonkou?
> 
> You brought up the term word of god, not me.



Do you think parroting the same shit will change the sbs question????:

''Is there manga evidence that suggests that Shanks is not a Yonkou or that Kizaru is not an admiral? Based on the evidence we can say with some veracity that they do indeed have those titles.
In any event:


*D: Oda-san, in the cover for chapter 862, Shanks has Hanafuda cards! A "Shikou" (kanji is four light)! ... "Just a Yonko (kanji is four stars)"!! -P.N. Shinboku-kun*

O: Nooo you noticed that- amazing!

Yes, that hand in Hanafuda is called a "Shikou (kanji for four light)."

It is read as "Shikou," but it *does seem to suggest Shanks's future as one of the Yonko*. Well done.''

There is plenty of manga evidence that Shanks is a Yonkou too. Do you have any evidence to suggest that Mihawk's title is word of god based and not just a title he got by beating the previous holder of the title? The panel I showed of the fake strawhat crew indicates the title boxes are in-universe perceptions. You have not countered it at all. In fact you have countered nothing.

You seem to think saying if the title box is not word of god then nothing in the manga is true. It's a weak attempt to deflect from the fact that you can't back up your shit. I've asked 4 times now for you to do so but you won't. Your reply will be ''no evidence of Shanks being a Yonkou'''despite the sbs entry and the numerous manga statements. I'm glad though that people like you, AK and Savior are being exposed for your delusions that you want to hype as fact until called out. Anyone who read our exchange now will know that you are a joke and not to be taken seriously. I will keep these exchanges to remind you and others when you post how credible you really are. This will be my last reply, like Juvia said you are very low tier.


----------



## HaxHax (Dec 3, 2017)

Thing about being a yonko.. You become a yonko when you are regarded as one, so there's really no ambiguity when things like that have been established. It's a moniker.

On the other hand you don't become the world's greatest anything by being regarded as so.


----------



## Tenma (Dec 3, 2017)

HaxHax said:


> Thing about being a yonko.. You become a yonko when you are regarded as one, so there's really no ambiguity when things like that have been established. It's a moniker.
> 
> On the other hand you don't become the world's greatest anything by being regarded as so.



??? How do you become considered the WSS without being regarded as so?

That's literally how they get the title.


----------



## HaxHax (Dec 3, 2017)

Tenma said:


> ??? How do you become considered the WSS without being regarded as so?
> 
> That's literally how they get the title.



I truly do not understand what you're saying.


----------



## Tenma (Dec 3, 2017)

HaxHax said:


> I truly do not understand what you're saying.



The WSS/M/C is a title one attains once one is recognised as being so by the world (unless you think its self-given for some reason...)

That's literally what 'being regarded as' means.


----------



## HaxHax (Dec 3, 2017)

Tenma said:


> The WSS/M/C is a title one attains once one is recognised as being so by the world (unless you think its self-given for some reason...)
> 
> That's literally what 'being regarded as' means.


I think you misunderstood my post. Just pointing out that there can be a difference between perception and reality when it comes to 'the worlds greatest x/y/z'.. Someone might be perceived as the greatest swordsman without actually being that.

Conversely, if you are recognized as a yonko you are a yonko, since that's really all there is to being a yonko - recognition.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 3, 2017)

HaxHax said:


> I think you misunderstood my post. Just pointing out that there can be a difference between perception and reality when it comes to 'the worlds greatest x/y/z'.. Someone might be perceived as the greatest swordsman without actually being that.
> 
> Conversely, if you are recognized as a yonko you are a yonko, since that's really all there is to being a yonko - recognition.


 

According to Garp only pirate that can be more powerful then a Yonkou is another Yonkou. 

Its more then just recognition like Doffy being recognized as the King of Dressrosa.


----------



## HaxHax (Dec 3, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> According to Garp only pirate that can be more powerful then a Yonkou is another Yonkou.



So what you're saying is.. Shanks > Mihawk?

Nah for real though that's not what he says at all. Functionally the term 'yonko' is fairly meaningless.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 3, 2017)

HaxHax said:


> So what you're saying is.. Shanks > Mihawk?
> 
> Nah for real though that's not what he says at all. Functionally the term 'yonko' is fairly meaningless.



Garp probably thinks he is yea. 

Not sure what you mean by functionally.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 3, 2017)

HaxHax said:


> So what you're saying is.. Shanks > Mihawk?
> 
> Nah for real though that's not what he says at all. Functionally the term 'yonko' is fairly meaningless.





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Garp probably thinks he is yea.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by functionally.


 Garp means in terms of total power. Shanks is more powerful than Mihawk because he has a great crew and has territory. Mihawk has little power in that regard


----------



## Dunno (Dec 3, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Do you think parroting the same shit will change the sbs question????:
> 
> ''Is there manga evidence that suggests that Shanks is not a Yonkou or that Kizaru is not an admiral? Based on the evidence we can say with some veracity that they do indeed have those titles.
> In any event:
> ...



The SBS answer seems to suggest that Shanks was likely to become a Yonkou in the future. It is in no way any proof of Shanks' current status as a Yonkou, as you hopefully are very well aware. Also, it's doubtful in your mind whether or not anyone in the manga ever called Shanks a Yonkou at all. If we don't accept that what is written in the manga is canon, then we have no ground from which to infer anything. I'm sure you actually know this already, but you are to intellectually dishonest to admit it.



HaxHax said:


> Thing about being a yonko.. You become a yonko when you are regarded as one, so there's really no ambiguity when things like that have been established. It's a moniker.
> 
> On the other hand you don't become the world's greatest anything by being regarded as so.



Thing is that in order for Shanks to be regarded as a Yonkou, we need to agree that the statements made by characters in the manga actually were made. If we don't agree that the panels are true, then we have no way of knowing whether Shanks is actually considered to be a Yonkou at all, since we have no way of knowing whether or not the statements were actually made. 



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> According to Garp only pirate that can be more powerful then a Yonkou is another Yonkou.
> 
> Its more then just recognition like Doffy being recognized as the King of Dressrosa.


I don't know about the Japanese version, but in the english version at least, "strength" is the go-to word used when discussing individual fighting capability, as shown by Whitebeard's and Mihawk's statuses and all of the time Luffy has wanted to become "stronger" amongst other things. Power hasn't got that same meaning as far as I know, and I would guess that the word used by Garp in that panel is different than the one usually used when discussing "strength".


----------



## Tenma (Dec 3, 2017)

yea iirc the '4 most powerful pirates' shtick doesn't refer to fighting strength


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 3, 2017)

Dunno said:


> The SBS answer seems to suggest that Shanks was likely to become a Yonkou in the future.


''The cards seemingly foreshadow (speculation) , Shanks future as one of the Yonkou (factual statement)  Like I said you have no comprehension skills.''




Dunno said:


> It is in no way any proof of Shanks' current status as a Yonkou, as you hopefully are very well aware. Also, it's doubtful in your mind whether or not anyone in the manga ever called Shanks a Yonkou at all.



''There is plenty of manga evidence that Shanks is a Yonkou too. Do you have any evidence to suggest that Mihawk's title is word of god based and not just a title he got by beating the previous holder of the title? *The panel I showed of the fake strawhat crew indicates the title boxes are in-universe perceptions. You have not countered it at all. In fact you have countered nothing*.

You seem to think saying if the title box is not word of god then nothing in the manga is true. It's a weak attempt to deflect from the fact that you can't back up your shit. I've asked 4 times now for you to do so but you won't. Your reply will be ''no evidence of Shanks being a Yonkou'''despite the sbs entry and the numerous manga statements. I'm glad though that people like you, AK and Savior are being exposed for your delusions that you want to hype as fact until called out. Anyone who read our exchange now will know that you are a joke and not to be taken seriously.''





Dunno said:


> If we don't accept that what is written in the manga is canon, then we have no ground from which to infer anything. I'm sure you actually know this already, but you are to intellectually dishonest to admit it.
> .



''Do you know about the concept of show don't tell in writing? *The author presents events and character dialogue, and the audience has to infer based on the evidence shown whether something is likely true or not. *You're not very bright are you? We have panels of him clashing with WB. There is a world of difference between that and you asserting that the title box is Oda explicitly saying this is a fact in his universe.''
We build prima facie cases for our assertions. There is plenty of evidence from the manga that Shanks is a Yonkou and none that contradict that view. It seems you have no idea how to read literature. Which is fine, you have proven yourself to be an idiot 
I will be there every time you try to push that Mihawk is word of god WSS starting with the fake strawhat introduction panel that you have not addressed in 4 replies now. Intellectual dishonesty indeed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2017)

it can be as simple as Garp not including Shichibukai when talking about NW pirates, cause Shichis work for the WG


----------



## Dunno (Dec 3, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> This will be my last reply





Seraphoenix said:


> Long ass reply


----------



## Yuki (Dec 3, 2017)

Weiss said:


> it can be as simple as Garp not including Shichibukai when talking about NW pirates, cause Shichis work for the WG



Which is BS.


----------



## TheOnlyOne1 (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm betting my money on Akainu. But the fight should be difficult. Being the best swordsman doesn't grant you hype over everyone else including df users.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 4, 2017)

Dunno said:


>



Still countered nothing huh???? ''It's a weak attempt to deflect from the fact that you can't back up your shit.''

Again:

''There is plenty of manga evidence that Shanks is a Yonkou too. Do you have any evidence to suggest that Mihawk's title is word of god based and not just a title he got by beating the previous holder of the title? *The panel I showed of the fake strawhat crew indicates the title boxes are in-universe perceptions. You have not countered it at all. In fact you have countered nothing*.

Do you know about the concept of show don't tell in writing? *The author presents events and character dialogue, and the audience has to infer based on the evidence shown whether something is likely true or not. *You're not very bright are you? We have panels of him clashing with WB. There is a world of difference between that and you asserting that the title box is Oda explicitly saying this is a fact in his universe.

We build prima facie cases for our assertions. There is plenty of evidence from the manga that Shanks is a Yonkou and none that contradict that view. It seems you have no idea how to read literature. Which is fine, you have proven yourself to be an idiot.''


----------



## Dunno (Dec 4, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Still countered nothing huh???? ''It's a weak attempt to deflect from the fact that you can't back up your shit.''
> 
> Again:
> 
> ...


What was that about last reply again?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 4, 2017)

Surprised people are still making a distinction between strongest/greatest, thought that was debunked years ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 4, 2017)

> strongest swordfighter in the world


Mihawk > Shanks

GG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 4, 2017)

I asked stephen paul if we were ever getting the databooks translated, a couple of days ago, he said doubtful smh


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 5, 2017)

Dunno said:


> What was that about last reply again?


I changed my mind. Still no actual counters to anything? Just shitposting deflection?  Low tier indeed. 


xmysticgohanx said:


> I asked stephen paul if we were ever getting the databooks translated, a couple of days ago, he said doubtful smh



Ask him about that Mihawk, Shanks and WB quote pls. Whether the word legend appears and whether there is the ''even Mihawk''. I don't want to join twitter just to ask one question.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 5, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> I changed my mind. Still no actual counters to anything? Just shitposting deflection?  Low tier indeed.


Counters to what? You don't believe that canon exists, so there is nothing for us to discuss. I say that it's certain that Luffy has a straw hat. You say that he might have one.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 5, 2017)

Dunno said:


> Counters to what? You don't believe that canon exists, so there is nothing for us to discuss. I say that it's certain that Luffy has a straw hat. You say that he might have one.



When did I say nothing is canon???

Do we have panels of Luffy and a strawhat???? If so then unless we find out Oda has been deceiving us we can say he does indeed have the strawhat. 


''There is plenty of manga evidence that Shanks is a Yonkou too. Do you have any evidence to suggest that Mihawk's title is word of god based and not just a title he got by beating the previous holder of the title? *The panel I showed of the fake strawhat crew indicates the title boxes are in-universe perceptions. You have not countered it at all. In fact you have countered nothing*.

Do you know about the concept of show don't tell in writing? *The author presents events and character dialogue, and the audience has to infer based on the evidence shown whether something is likely true or not. *You're not very bright are you? We have panels of him clashing with WB. There is a world of difference between that and you asserting that the title box is Oda explicitly saying this is a fact in his universe.

We build prima facie cases for our assertions. There is plenty of evidence from the manga that Shanks is a Yonkou and none that contradict that view. It seems you have no idea how to read literature. Which is fine, you have proven yourself to be an idiot.''


----------



## Dunno (Dec 5, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> When did I say nothing is canon???
> 
> Do we have panels of Luffy and a strawhat???? If so then unless we find out Oda has been deceiving us we can say he does indeed have the strawhat.
> 
> ...


So you do believe that the panels Oda shows us are panels of god. Do you have any basis for that belief?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 5, 2017)

Dunno said:


> So you do believe that the panels Oda shows us are panels of god. Do you have any basis for that belief?



''Do we have panels of Luffy and a strawhat???? If so then unless we find out Oda has been deceiving us we can say he does indeed have the strawhat. 


There is plenty of manga evidence that Shanks is a Yonkou too. Do you have any evidence to suggest that Mihawk's title is word of god based and not just a title he got by beating the previous holder of the title? *The panel I showed of the fake strawhat crew indicates the title boxes are in-universe perceptions. You have not countered it at all. In fact you have countered nothing*.

Do you know about the concept of show don't tell in writing? *The author presents events and character dialogue, and the audience has to infer based on the evidence shown whether something is likely true or not. *You're not very bright are you? We have panels of him clashing with WB. There is a world of difference between that and you asserting that the title box is Oda explicitly saying this is a fact in his universe.

We build prima facie cases for our assertions. There is plenty of evidence from the manga that Shanks is a Yonkou and none that contradict that view. It seems you have no idea how to read literature. Which is fine, you have proven yourself to be an idiot.''


----------



## Dunno (Dec 5, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> ''Do we have panels of Luffy and a strawhat???? If so then unless we find out Oda has been deceiving us we can say he does indeed have the strawhat.
> 
> 
> There is plenty of manga evidence that Shanks is a Yonkou too. Do you have any evidence to suggest that Mihawk's title is word of god based and not just a title he got by beating the previous holder of the title? *The panel I showed of the fake strawhat crew indicates the title boxes are in-universe perceptions. You have not countered it at all. In fact you have countered nothing*.
> ...


So I take it you have no evidence for your theory about panels of god?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 5, 2017)

Dunno said:


> So I take it you have no evidence for your theory about panels of god?



Quote where I said panels are word of god I'll wait.

Especially when I said this on the last page''*Do you know what word of god is??? It is the author telling us explicitly outside the storytelling narrative that something in his world is objectively true*. ''  translation for dumb dumb Dunno: By definition the panels can't be word of god.

Still haven't even begun to address:

''Do we have panels of Luffy and a strawhat???? If so then unless we find out Oda has been deceiving us we can say he does indeed have the strawhat. 


There is plenty of manga evidence that Shanks is a Yonkou too. Do you have any evidence to suggest that Mihawk's title is word of god based and not just a title he got by beating the previous holder of the title? *The panel I showed of the fake strawhat crew indicates the title boxes are in-universe perceptions. You have not countered it at all. In fact you have countered nothing*.

Do you know about the concept of show don't tell in writing? *The author presents events and character dialogue, and the audience has to infer based on the evidence shown whether something is likely true or not. *You're not very bright are you? We have panels of him clashing with WB. There is a world of difference between that and you asserting that the title box is Oda explicitly saying this is a fact in his universe.

We build prima facie cases for our assertions. There is plenty of evidence from the manga that Shanks is a Yonkou and none that contradict that view. It seems you have no idea how to read literature. Which is fine, you have proven yourself to be an idiot.''

Which is of course is not surprising given that you are full of shit. You're not interested in an honest debate because you're incapable of it. Low tier through and through.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 5, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> I changed my mind. Still no actual counters to anything? Just shitposting deflection?  Low tier indeed.
> 
> 
> Ask him about that Mihawk, Shanks and WB quote pls. Whether the word legend appears and whether there is the ''even Mihawk''. I don't want to join twitter just to ask one question.


 done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 5, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Quote where I said panels are word of god I'll wait.
> 
> Especially when I said this on the last page''*Do you know what word of god is??? It is the author telling us explicitly outside the storytelling narrative that something in his world is objectively true*. ''  translation for dumb dumb Dunno: By definition the panels can't be word of god.
> 
> ...


 he just tweeted me the pic of the viz translation, when i asked for his translation of it because people were questioning Viz' translation.

I don't feel like linking it but it should be his first tweet with reply

Or just go to @alumni_cesar
my pic is 5 years old btw. My 15 year old self


----------



## Steven (Dec 5, 2017)

Akainu extreme-diff

He is much more versatile.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 6, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> he just tweeted me the pic of the viz translation, when i asked for his translation of it because people were questioning Viz' translation.
> 
> I don't feel like linking it but it should be his first tweet with reply
> 
> ...



Hmm I don't see it but I'll take your word for it.

Doesn't he translate for Viz? Maybe that's why he won't clarify. Perhaps we should try and ask another translator, though I don't know any.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 6, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Hmm I don't see it but I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Doesn't he translate for Viz? Maybe that's why he won't clarify. Perhaps we should try and ask another translator, though I don't know any.


 It is here, click on it: 
The reason I didnt link it last time is because it was taking a while to load for some reason so i went back to youtube (even though I closed the tab when i realized it was taking a while)

And yeah my pic is 5 years old lol, I still get likes and I am lazy so i havent updated it (even too lazy for instagram, and i would get 80+ likes there, my @ is the same)).


----------



## Yuki (Dec 6, 2017)

@Seraphoenix Why are you still trying with Dunno? Just put him on ignore and be done with him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dunno (Dec 6, 2017)

Seraphoenix said:


> Quote where I said panels are word of god I'll wait.
> 
> Especially when I said this on the last page''*Do you know what word of god is??? It is the author telling us explicitly outside the storytelling narrative that something in his world is objectively true*. ''  translation for dumb dumb Dunno: By definition the panels can't be word of god.
> 
> ...



"Do we have panels of Luffy and a strawhat???? If so then unless we find out Oda has been deceiving us we can say he does indeed have the strawhat."

What you are saying is that Luffy has a strawhat because we can see that he has a strawhat in the manga. That's no different from saying that Mihawk is the world's strongest swordsman because we can read that he is in the manga. If you don't believe that the panels are true, that they are canon and that they are panels of god, then that wouldn't be the case. I really shouldn't have to explain this to you.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 6, 2017)

Yuki said:


> @Seraphoenix Why are you still trying with Dunno? Just put him on ignore and be done with him.


How come you initiate so many discussions with me if I'm on your ignore list? I've seen you claim that you dislike arguing with me multiple times, and that you've put me on ignore, but you still constantly come back for more. I think you're just a bit to shy to admit it.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Dec 8, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> It is here, click on it:
> The reason I didnt link it last time is because it was taking a while to load for some reason so i went back to youtube (even though I closed the tab when i realized it was taking a while)
> 
> And yeah my pic is 5 years old lol, I still get likes and I am lazy so i havent updated it (even too lazy for instagram, and i would get 80+ likes there, my @ is the same)).


Thanks. Pretty lame he just linked the viz translation.

I'm not judging your profile pic bro lol relax. I'm only interested in the info.




Yuki said:


> @Seraphoenix Why are you still trying with Dunno? Just put him on ignore and be done with him.


I've never put anyone on ignore and I doubt i ever will.

Dunno is a special kind of troll that really makes my blood boil. It's really hard to reconcile someone who can type coherent sentences and at the same time, have you question just how natural selection hasn't seen to him yet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WhiteBunny (Dec 12, 2017)

I cannot believe this Mihawk > Akainu because he dueled with shanks crap.

His swordsmanship was probably on par with shanks which is why he could duel him. however saying he is > akainu based on swordsman duels with shanks that we have never seen is pure favourtism.

Going on feats and what we have seen Akainu > Mihawk however until we see more this cannot be confirmed 100%


----------



## shisuiuchiha5 (Mar 23, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> Proof that Mihawk's title is word of god and not just a title he won by beating the previous WSS?
> 
> You're pushing this shit again like an idiot, when the last time you had to run with your tail between your legs when called out.
> 
> ...



Oda has stated that Mihawk is the World's Strongest swordsman

He didn't stated that Mihawk has the title of "world's strongest swordsman"

Mihawk was just playing around with Vista,he was looking at Luffy while fighting against vista.

Mihawk just wanted a good fight which is why Vista managed to survive not because Vista is strong.

When shanks arrived at marineford,akainu was only surprised to see shanks,he was not scared at all

Regarding Fujitora vs Zoro:

Fujitora only underestimated Zoro,he really was not expecting much from zoro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Luke (Mar 23, 2018)

Akainu wins.


----------



## MO (Mar 23, 2018)

Mihawk probably wins since he is confirmed above 1 yonko(shanks) while akainu is not above any of them.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Mar 24, 2018)

Strongest Yonko > Strongest Marine >= Strongest Shichibukai ~ other Yonkos.
So extreme diff for Akainu.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Mar 25, 2018)

akainu beats mihawk after a great fight


----------

